# Création d'un fichier HELP



## jb_jb_fr (17 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour

Je voudrais cr&#233;er un fichier d'aide .help pour une application que je suis en train de r&#233;aliser. Mais je ne sais pas quel logiciel utiliser.

Avec quoi et comment on cr&#233;&#233; un fichier d'aide .help?

Merci pour votre aide


Jacques

Peut-&#234;tre voir du c&#244;t&#233; de "D&#233;veloppement sur Mac"&#8230;


----------



## Céroce (20 Novembre 2007)

Fichiers .help sur Mac?

Les fichiers d'aide sous OS X sont du HTML classique, alors tu peux utiliser n'importe quel éditeur HTML ou écrire le truc à la main.
Vois le site de Peupeul pour plus de détails.


----------



## jb_jb_fr (20 Novembre 2007)

Céroce a dit:


> Fichiers .help sur Mac?
> 
> Les fichiers d'aide sous OS X sont du HTML classique, alors tu peux utiliser n'importe quel éditeur HTML ou écrire le truc à la main.
> Vois le site de Peupeul pour plus de détails.



Je n'en suis pas convaincu. Si je vais dans bibliothèques/documentations/...
j'ai pleins de fichiers HELP. Mais en fait pour voir dedans il faut faire comme les fichier .nib. Il faut ouvrir le paquet, aller dans Development, et dans ... jusqu'a trouver un fichier au format HTML.

Je pense qu'il y a bien un logiciel qui ce charge de faire tout ce package. Mais lequel?

Jacques


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Novembre 2007)

jb_jb_fr a dit:


> Je n'en suis pas convaincu. Si je vais dans bibliothèques/documentations/...
> j'ai pleins de fichiers HELP. Mais en fait pour voir dedans il faut faire comme les fichier .nib. Il faut ouvrir le paquet, aller dans Development, et dans ... jusqu'a trouver un fichier au format HTML.
> 
> Je pense qu'il y a bien un logiciel qui ce charge de faire tout ce package. Mais lequel?
> ...


je sais pas si c'est ça mais il y a un truc qui s'appelle Help Indexer dans /Developers/Applications/Utilities/


----------



## Zeusviper (21 Novembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> je sais pas si c'est ça mais il y a un truc qui s'appelle Help Indexer dans /Developers/Applications/Utilities/



C'est exactement ça.
L'idée étant de créer ton arborescence et tes différents fichiers html d'aide. Rajouter quelques balises. Puis générer l'index via l'appli précitée par Pablo! Tu peux alors importer ce dossier comme ressource de ton projet sous Xcode, ce dernier le reconnaissant directement comme fichiers d'aide grace à l'index.

Plus d'info http://developer.apple.com/documentation/Carbon/Conceptual/ProvidingUserAssitAppleHelp/index.html


Une autre solution est de créer des docs pdf par exemple et d'utiliser le menu aide comme une simple liste de liens vers ces fichiers.

Sinon, tu peux aussi gérer des infos bulles dans ton programme.

Bon courage!


----------



## Céroce (21 Novembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> je sais pas si c'est ça mais il y a un truc qui s'appelle Help Indexer dans /Developers/Applications/Utilities/



Ca sert à créer un fichier d'index, pour que le système d'aide affiche la bonne page HTML en fonction des mots clés recherchés par l'utilisateur.
J'ai pu m'en passer dans mon appli, mais c'est vrai que l'aide tient en une page!


----------



## jb_jb_fr (21 Novembre 2007)

Zeusviper a dit:


> C'est exactement ça.
> L'idée étant de créer ton arborescence et tes différents fichiers html d'aide. Rajouter quelques balises. Puis générer l'index via l'appli précitée par Pablo! Tu peux alors importer ce dossier comme ressource de ton projet sous Xcode, ce dernier le reconnaissant directement comme fichiers d'aide grace à l'index.
> 
> Plus d'info http://developer.apple.com/documentation/Carbon/Conceptual/ProvidingUserAssitAppleHelp/index.html
> ...



Salut

Merci pour l'info.
J'y ai jeté un coup d'oeil rapide, et ca n'a pas l'air aisé.
Je vais donc essayer. Je crois que j'ai du boulot

Jacques


----------

